# Need Manual for Craftsman Model# 536.882602



## merc225 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am looking for a owner's manual for my Craftsman snowblower. If any member has one I would sure appreciate a reply. A pdf manual would be great. Model# 536.882602 (Made by Murray). I believe the owner's manual p/n is 62811. Thanks.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I may have a pdf version of one that would be close enough, I'll have to check tonight.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual*

I've got a possible manual, sent you a pm with details.

Paul


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum merc225!

Here's a pdf manual for your unit:

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0010539.pdf It may take some time to load.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual*



Wayne195 said:


> Welcome to the forum merc225!
> 
> Here's a pdf manual for your unit:
> 
> http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0010539.pdf It may take some time to load.


Wayne

Just a fyi, that manual is for a friction drive unit while the one requested is for a Tecumseh gear drive unit. They're very different in the drive mechanism in the chassis. Craftsman models 536.918xxx & 536.882xxx have the Tecumseh transmission, these I know for sure though there could be more. Within those there are at least 2 subgroups, the 5 hp and below have one drive setup while 7 hp and above have another (I don't know which the 6 hp falls under). If you want to see the Tecumseh gear drive, take a look at the thread I had on modifying a 10 hp auger assembly, one of the last pictures shows the Tecumseh transmission in place.

Here's a picutre of the transmission, this is used instead of a friction disc. This one has broken mounts but you get the idea:









Hope that saves someone a problem in the future.

Paul


----------

